# beetle disk brake conversion



## beetlefreak (Mar 9, 2009)

what would be the best disk brake system to use off another car to convert a 1973 beetle drum brakes(front and rear)


_Modified by beetlefreak at 6:24 AM 3-9-2009_


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: beetle disk brake conversion (beetlefreak)*

I've seen lots of bugs running around with Porsche 914 brakes front and rear.
But the brakes from a Porsche 924/931 or early 944 might be just as easy to install.


----------



## beetlefreak (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: beetle disk brake conversion (germancarnut51)*

Any idea how easy it would be to get my hands on a porche 914/924/931 or 944 braking system and at what cost?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: beetle disk brake conversion (beetlefreak)*

Wrecking Yard. If you got the money, you can get the parts.
Many PORSCHE 914s have been STOLEN by Professionals and Private VW Owners specifically to steal the brakes and wheels. 
INCLUDING MINE, UNFORTUNATELY.


----------

